
Demand Nothing Less Than a Visionary Future - benryon
https://thebioregionalist.com/things-i-find-interesting/demand-nothing-less-than-a-visionary-future/
======
throwawaysea
The HN title piqued my interest, but this article seems like a vague and
impulsive take:

> Each time we face a systems level event is a time for rethinking and
> envisioning something new, and a better way.

Why does it have to be a fundamental re-envisioning? Why not just incremental
patching or modifications? Is there even a major problem right now? All things
said, we're weathering this pandemic pretty well and I don't see any strong
evidence or need for major change.

~~~
seltzered_
The best way to think about this is the classic Buckminster Fuller quote "You
never change things by fighting the existing reality. To change something,
build a new model that makes the existing model obsolete."

Spend some time watching Tainter's speech on complexity and collapse:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0R09YzyuCI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0R09YzyuCI)
. Particularly the adult conversations we need to have at the end of the talk.

Also try Kate Raworth's explanation of the 'three horizons' framework:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5KfRQJqpPU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5KfRQJqpPU)

~~~
causality0
An excellent example of walking the walk not necessarily following talking the
talk. It's very uplifting to talk of grand revolutions but just like Fuller's
philosophical musings it's much more significant on paper than it is in the
real world. Geodesics didn't amount to much besides survival shelters and
exhibition halls, essentially glorified statuary. The grand result of the
tensegrity revolution is one bridge in Australia and a couple of sports
stadiums. Fuller's persistent belief in technological deus ex machina served
and still serves largely as an argument to not face difficult global problems
that will require planning and hard work to solve.

------
AtlasBarfed
There is an extreme right-wing president in power, and the best America will
do is elect a corporate-friendly right-center president.

Thankfully the economics of solar and wind are taking care of coal and
hopefully soon they will pass natural gas for at least new powerplant
decisions, batteries/grid storage are rising, electric vehicles are rising.

Existing battery tech in transportation should be directed towards 100 mile
plug in hybrids for bang-for-the-buck reduction of ICE emissions for the
available lithium/cobalt/etc supply.

We need a 5,000$ tax surcharge on all non-hybrid non-commercial vehicles that
are not 100 mile (EPA rated) plugin hybrids. We need to double down on both
grid solar/wind and home solar incentives.

We need a $10,000 tax credit for EVs that decreases $1,000 per year (so it
phases out in 10 years) regardless of EV volume produced.

